# Applied to compose for a nearby Church..



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Out of pure desperation and excess time on my hands, and with the approaching future of a life being treated like a sub-human piece of ***** in the Jobcentre for possibly a very long time, and growing depression and suicidal thoughts, I applied as a composer for the choir in the Cardiff St.Davids Church.

I wont get anything - might not even get a reply, and I know it but I am just without other options than just begging for someone to take me and give me the bare minimum of money I need not to lose my house, my family - everything.. I have a week or so's time until I go to the Jobcentre, and if it is as bad as people say it is then ethier I will finally decide to try and get help or I am finished. 

Sorry for this rant but I am in the most difficult point of my life right now - need to let of steam, not that it will help.

If I go through with the the plan that I can't handle everything anymore or I do get kicked out of my house, I just want to say it was nice to meet everyone I did on this site, very kind, helpful and somewhat appreciative of the little work I have done and shown so far. Hope you all enjoy life to the full and have a better life than me.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JamieHoldham said:


> Out of pure desperation and excess time on my hands, and with the approaching future of a life being treated like a sub-human piece of ***** in the Jobcentre for possibly a very long time, and growing depression and suicidal thoughts, I applied as a composer for the choir in the Cardiff St.Davids Church.
> 
> I wont get anything - might not even get a reply, and I know it but I am just without other options than just begging for someone to take me and give me the bare minimum of money I need not to lose my house, my family - everything.. I have a week or so's time until I go to the Jobcentre, and if it is as bad as people say it is then ethier I will finally decide to try and get help or I am finished.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you do get a reply, you know Jamie the glass is not always half empty.
Take care and drop by, from time to time even for a chat.


----------



## John Kiunke (Mar 25, 2016)

You could start giving private lessons in piano or whatever instruments you play. Just put your name in the teacher directory at a local music store. Accompanying at festivals and competitions are also a good option for making some extra money.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

John Kiunke said:


> You could start giving private lessons in piano or whatever instruments you play. Just put your name in the teacher directory at a local music store. Accompanying at festivals and competitions are also a good option for making some extra money.


It's a shame then I can't play any instruments, as a composer I already can play them all, in my head anyway. But I can't teach that


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Jamie, you are certainly not "a sub-human piece of ***** ". Everyone has dignity and purpose in this world. Finding a job and working is certainly stressful. But whatever job you find do it to the absolute best of your abilities. Take pride in your work and you'll find greater and better opportunities will come your way.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

arnerich said:


> Jamie, you are certainly not "a sub-human piece of ***** ". Everyone has dignity and purpose in this world. Finding a job and working is certainly stressful. But whatever job you find do it to the absolute best of your abilities. Take pride in your work and you'll find greater and better opportunities will come your way.


I hope he take this advice, I been trying to tell him this since he came to this forum.The glass is always half full, so make it happens.


----------

